

The Ron Paul astroturfers in action (they have no sense of humor) - henning
http://reddit.com/info/644je/details

======
rrival
I have Ron Paul brand fatigue. I'm voting Mr. Splashy Pants in '08.

------
brk
Ron Paul's Facebook page with the Top 10 LOLCAT images of 2007:

<http://brkville.myminicity.com/ind>

